# Does this look right ??



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello DW

Just recieved and parcel which contains a tub of poorboys wheel sealant
Its taken a while to get here, but am not disturbed by that fact i had to wait over a week but it seems to be missing a huge chunk
Also it looks like someone has smoothed over the top of it with their finger too
No one has touched it expt from my brother who only opened up the box to see what it was



















Clearly someone has tried to smooth over the top
I couldnt comment on the consistancy as it my first time buying it but it seems to be soft, almost like a liquid or polish as i am sure its suppose to be a paste
as you can sure here its a paste









So can anyone help me with this one
Should i contact the seller and ask for a refund ?

Ed


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

That does look a bit odd, mayde it's been affected by heat?? This is what mine looks like................










Nothing like yours I'm afraid.


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

I think mine is quite soft like the first pics. 
not sure will check tonight!!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

So would you suggest throwing it in with the veggies for the night to cool it down ?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> So would you suggest throwing it in with the veggies for the night to cool it down ?


Smooth it out best you can and then pop it in the fridge, check on it a little later.......:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

So no need bothering to return anything I guess  
Hope it works and no body tries to eat it from now till tomorrow :lol:


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

thats exactly like mine


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Fridge it is :thumb: ^


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like it's just been shaken about by the couriers a bit:wall:
It is pretty sloppy stuff. You are lucky the pots not cracked:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

mines is not as bad as that but it is very liquidy.i thought it would be more solid but it does the job on the wheels so im happy.let us know how you get on with the fridge might try it


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just been down to check, it has definitely started to 'set'
But still no where near as a paste should be 

Also the bloody thing is freezing cold :lol:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

:lol: the only paste wax iv got is victoria collectors so i thought it would be similar to that but its very mushy


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

The suppiler sent me this :

_The consistency of this product has never been a paste was such, i would describe it more of a blancmange consistency to be honest.

Recently Poorboys changed this and made it a much smoother type of almost liquid consistency, this helps with application if anything.

From your photo the product looks just like others i have opened to check, please do not worry and use your product with confidence._

Can anyone confirm of this ??
If the product to to be more liquidy then what even happened to applying thin layers ?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone ?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine was more solid, but I did purchase it a while ago.


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

I did'nt know poorboys had started doing ice cream, looks yummy!

Bought mine 4 months ago and it is set much harder than that, does not wobble. I would have thought that was harder to apply not easier!

I would check with who ever you purchased from.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

have you weighed it to see if any is missing?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

bluetrebor said:


> I did'nt know poorboys had started doing ice cream, looks yummy!
> 
> Bought mine 4 months ago and it is set much harder than that, does not wobble. I would have thought that was harder to apply not easier!
> 
> I would check with who ever you purchased from.


The seller got back to me and said that _"Recently Poorboys changed this and made it a much smoother type of almost liquid consistency, this helps with application if anything."_



3dr said:


> have you weighed it to see if any is missing?


I looks near enough full now that I have re-leveled it the best I could


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anyone heard of poorboys making its wheel sealant more liquid consistency before ??


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds plausible to me :thumb:

Stop bloody worrying about and find some wheels to splap it on! 
If it's rubbish, then you can start moaing 

Young 'uns these days eh? :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

You wouldn't like it if you bought a bottle say.. Menz rd3.02 and found that it was like pouring out cement onto a pad


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

It does anyway  
Stick it on top of the halogens for 10 mins first :thumb:

There is no problem in getting the product out of the pot/bottle, as you mentioned above, so stop worrying and give the stuff a whirl!

:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> It does anyway
> Stick it on top of the halogens for 10 mins first :thumb:
> 
> There is no problem in getting the product out of the pot/bottle, as you mentioned above, so stop worrying and give the stuff a whirl!
> ...


:wave: You always have to stick your big nose in one way or another 

The main point is its very liquidy and I wanted the paste,therefore it will be easy to apply a thin layer and use up less of the stuff


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

Doesn't look anything like mine. My pot isn't far off the hardness of PB's wax.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats what I thought the consistency was to be like
As I already own PB's Natty paste and thats fairly soft but nothing compared to the consistency of the wheel sealant


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> :wave: You always have to stick your big nose in one way or another


You damn know it boy  :lol:

...leave my honker out of this!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess no one can help me out then 

Wasnt aware if poorboys changed the formula, or if they didnt
anyone want to swap


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

The only way of telling if a product works or not is to use or apply it!

Don't sit poking it!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> The only way of telling if a product works or not is to use or apply it!
> 
> Don't sit poking it!


Who said I wasnt eating it too
Smells sooo good 

It does work, tried it on a various of things from my phone to sink to desk :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Can anyone who stocks this confirm at all ??


----------



## I'mRonBurgundy? (Aug 18, 2008)

Cannot confirm it's changed but I bought some last week and it looks exactly like yours.

After reading this I've stuck it in the fridge.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

It definitly hardens it to some degree
But no where even close to a paste

Still really soft, so I guess I have to do with what I have


----------



## I'mRonBurgundy? (Aug 18, 2008)

As a complete novice - Do you put the PB's on before or after wax?


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

I'mRonBurgundy? said:


> As a complete novice - Do you put the PB's on before or after wax?


Before and let it cure for about 10 mins before you buff it off


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> The suppiler sent me this :
> 
> _The consistency of this product has never been a paste was such, i would describe it more of a blancmange consistency to be honest.
> 
> ...


I would agree with your supplier on that.

It is almost more like a mouse, than a paste. It is incredibly soft.

Nothing to worry about 

I wouldn't bother with the fridge either.


----------



## Eliot Ness (Mar 25, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Has anyone heard of poorboys making its wheel sealant more liquid consistency before ??


I haven't heard anything like that, but if you're concerned you can e-mail Steve at Poorboy's (Google poorboysworld) and ask him.

I have both the Poorboy's Wheel Sealant and some DP wheel sealant and they are both more like a pudding than a hard wax. I've had the Poorboy's for at least a couple of years and find it a joy to use and I love the smell. I don't quite understand why it would be easier to use less of a hard wax than the Wheel Sealant..... you just have to spread it out thin with either one.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's any consolation (probably not!) CG's Wheel Guard is pretty much like hair gel consistency. As far as your tub goes, it looks like it's not been kept level, and as it's warmed up it's moved over to the side.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Eliot Ness said:


> I haven't heard anything like that, but if you're concerned you can e-mail Steve at Poorboy's (Google poorboysworld) and ask him.
> 
> I have both the Poorboy's Wheel Sealant and some DP wheel sealant and they are both more like a pudding than a hard wax. I've had the Poorboy's for at least a couple of years and find it a joy to use and I love the smell. I don't quite understand why it would be easier to use less of a hard wax than the Wheel Sealant..... you just have to spread it out thin with either one.


Exactly my thoughts.How does a softer almost moose stuff be much easier to apply as you will be applying chunks of the stuff
But I will email steve tonight



NeoPanther said:


> If it's any consolation (probably not!) CG's Wheel Guard is pretty much like hair gel consistency. As far as your tub goes, it looks like it's not been kept level, and as it's warmed up it's moved over to the side.


It is strange, I have never had this problem with any other product, this is the first time am not happy with a product



Mark M said:


> I would agree with your supplier on that.
> 
> It is almost more like a mouse, than a paste. It is incredibly soft.
> 
> ...


Too late its been in for the last 3 days and does harden it to some extent, less liquidy this way 

Thanks for the replies guys :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont worry about it looks fine to me get it on some wheels I found atleast 3 coats works best.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I stuck one coat on my mum wheels just to see how they hold up to begin with


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find one coat not really to work two I feel in minimum


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Am only just testing it until I have enough bob to get a car for myself


----------

